# Wallhanger 8 pointer !



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Shot a beautiful 8 pointer that will decorate a room at the house this morning!! I hope everyone else got a nice one as well.


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

got a pic??


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Took some with my phone in the woods. Sadly to say need to wait for wifes smarts to post. She went out of town will try when she gets back. She's the one with the puter smarts. As a matter of fact, she's the one with all the smarts period!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

PICS PICS PICS PICS Please.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Tell us how,how,how,how we can't figure it out I'm sorry!


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

*Post'n Pics*

This will guide you through it - wait'n to see that 8pt

You can learn how to post pics in threads here: 
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=22154


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you will be hunting tomorrow all day will go to school when I get back. The smart one came back from trip sick. I am puter challenged but will try. You have to hunt every chance you can get at Quantico due to heavy training and available areas. Especially while deer are rutting although that has slowed this past week. I think they are locked down with does until they breed them. I watched a buck last friday keep a doe in a pine thicket. He would not let her come out at all. Every time she tried he came out circled her like a sheep dog back in the pines. It was something to watch, I have never heard a buck grunt so much it was amazing. This went on for three hours I could hear him inside the pine thicket grunting and raising cane.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't figure this posting pictures thing!!!! I'm sorry, I'm gonna stick to huntn


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Just send the picture to [email protected] (that's me) and I'll post it on this thread. Now that's easy... or send the text to my cell phone (you have that # in your PMs) and I'll take it from there.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Pic!*

PIC!!! I can't wait much longer! Please for heavens sake post the pic!


----------

